# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Perlan Project, Perlan Project, Inc., Beaverton, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Contributor - Airbus SE

Website - perlanproject.org

youtube.com/PerlanProject

facebook.com/PerlanProject

twitter.com/perlanproject

linkedin.com/company/the-perlan-project-inc.

instagram.com/perlanproject

Perlan Project on Wikipedia

Founder - Einar Enevoldson

CEO - Ed Warnock

----------


## Airicist

Perlan Mission II: Soaring to the Edge of Space

Published on Nov 15, 2013




> Help us fly a glider to the edge of space by supporting our Indiegogo.com crowdfunding campaign that begins on Monday November, 18, 2013
> 
> Pushing the frontiers of flight by soaring into near space, Perlan Mission II is an aeronautical, atmospheric, scientific and technological adventure to go where no man has ever been before and do what no one has ever done, fly higher than any wing-borne aircraft and bring back information that will advance aerospace technology and aerodynamics research, as well as information about our atmosphere that directly affects our environment and ecology.

----------


## Airicist

Perlan starts pressurised test flights

Published on Mar 8, 2016




> Airbus Group CEO Tom Enders worked alongside the all-volunteer flight test team in Minden, Nevada, though adverse weather ?conditions during his visit prevented him from making a test flight.

----------


## Airicist

Airbus Perlan II engineless plane test flight

Published on May 11, 2016




> This is the Airbus Perlan II, an engineless plane that will attempt to break the highest winged flight world record this summer. The record-breaking attempt will push it to a true air speed of 400mph and 90,000 ft., where it will gather invaluable data on weather and climate. It recently completed a successful test flight in Nevada.

----------


## Airicist

Glider about to attempt world altitude record

Published on Jul 20, 2016




> The Perlan 2 Glider is on its way to El Calafate, Argentina, where it will attempt to break a 10-year-old gliding-altitude world record of 50,671 feet set back in 2006. The glider will sail its way into aviation history as the highest-flying winged aircraft without an engine.

----------


## Airicist

In flight high alt

Published on Aug 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Airbus Perlan Mission II Launches Season 4 with Lofty Goals

Published on Jun 3, 2019




> It's not just a lofty goal, it's within reach. Perlan 2 has launched its fourth season on Airbus Perlan Mission II. The dedicated volunteers at Perlan Project are moving forward with their mission over the Andes in a few short months. Among the goals - to soar to 90,000 feet (27,432 meters).

----------

